# *****UNIQUES I.E 2nd ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW******



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Heres a pre flyer to get the word out that we are working on our 



UNIQUES I.E proudly presents our 2nd annual bike and pedal show biggerand better than last year!


sunday march 24th in moreno valley @ Los Muertos Tattoo Studio 24300 sunnymead blvd ca 92553 contact SHORTY/SHORTDOGG (951) 230 5118 all vendors welcome...$5 refund to who ever takes club participation per entry


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think me an my Fam are gonna try an make the trip from sac


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What are the categories and best of awards.?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I think me an my Fam are gonna try an make the trip from sac


Vamos....hope u can make it...last year it was a good show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Hope to see you all their.. Last years was a great turn out.. Over 130+ entry's lots of competition.. Categories and best ofs will be announced soon.. We did over 80 trophys last show hope to see u all any questions give me a holla!! Thanks on behalf of UNIQUES AND MY SELF SHORTY/SHORTDOG


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR THE IELA.
LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE. MAKING IT A MANDATORY FOR ALL CHAPTERS TO ROLL OUT TO.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE TTT FOR UNIQUES


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Vamos....hope u can make it...last year it was a good show


Ima let you know as we get closer brother I'm down just need to see how my funds are


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Ima let you know as we get closer brother I'm down just need to see how my funds are


Looking forward to it....lmk


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep it to the top


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS i.e will be the IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios bc migth be down to hit this show up .....


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Hope to see you all their.. Last years was a great turn out.. Over 130+ entry's lots of competition.. Categories and best ofs will be announced soon.. We did over 80 trophys last show hope to see u all any questions give me a holla!! Thanks on behalf of UNIQUES AND MY SELF SHORTY/SHORTDOG


short dog what up homie!? good to see u on LIL. stop by the uniques thread in the car club section and say what up


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Categories.....?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure they will have a 12 inch class


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> short dog what up homie!? good to see u on LIL. stop by the uniques thread in the car club section and say what up


When I get a chance not really a LiL person lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Categories.....?


1,2,3 for 12 16 20 26, pedal car , special intrest , trike ... Original, street, mild , full in most catagoies .. Best of bike, pedal car murals, display .. Club participation longest distance . Los Muertos choice award .. May be more not sure yet.. Bring ur A game cuz competition will be their.. Thanks hope to see u all their final flyer coming soon


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 1,2,3 for 12 16 20 26, pedal car , special intrest , trike ... Original, street, mild , full in most catagoies .. Best of bike, pedal car murals, display .. Club participation longest distance . Los Muertos choice award .. May be more not sure yet.. Bring ur A game cuz competition will be their.. Thanks hope to see u all their final flyer coming soon


so if i come from sac i might get the longest distance award lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> so if i come from sac i might get the longest distance award lol


Haha.... It be a toss up between the two of us if we botg went....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I still got my salinas id lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> so if i come from sac i might get the longest distance award lol


As long as someone doesn't come further.. Was in Vegas advertising working my way to Arizona ...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> When I get a chance not really a LiL person lol


I hear u homie. Im not on FB anymore but u can hit me up on here anytime if u wanna discuss glass parts for your girls bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got the flyer in Vegas but Kevin we got to map quest it an Mike I think Salinas is closer lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea salinas is closer so it would still be between Eric or Kevin.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> I got the flyer in Vegas but Kevin we got to map quest it an Mike I think Salinas is closer lol


true lol what city is closer west sac are sac


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sapwn and Riddler will be there!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sapwn and Riddler will be there!!


That's what I'm talking bout


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dam some competition is coming down TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea I think nor Cal's bringing some heat lol its an excuse to go see my family in the IE


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dam some competition is coming down TTT


NOR CAL-CEN CAL INVASION...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Yea I think nor Cal's bringing some heat lol its an excuse to go see my family in the IE


yup u down errik ill just take the bike no display


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm down I just need to see how much room my ant has


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

We need some team Cali shirts asap


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> I'm down I just need to see how much room my ant has


if i need to ill rent a room


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

No worrys on that I just need to know if my whole family is trying to go its in the air cuz her dad an grama live out there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are you guys sending out pre reg forms


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> No worrys on that I just need to know if my whole family is trying to go its in the air cuz her dad an grama live out there


oh cool that would be good for u guys


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i for got gabe and raul migth want to go to this show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

No not realy lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> No not realy lol


i herd that lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Shit 2 kids in one car is enough let alone everybody will see what's up tho we still have time


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> We need some team Cali shirts asap


X78...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> NOR CAL-CEN CAL INVASION...


THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT! ITS A GOOD SHOW, LAST YEAR THEY HAD A SMALL LOCATION N PACKED WELL OVER 100 entries THIS YEAR I HEAR THERES A BIGGER N BETTER SPOT.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> We need some team Cali shirts asap


I would buy one


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Damm good looking everyone sure do hope to see u all come down.. Trying to make it good as possible .. Pre reg flyers/forms will be out shortly ill post them or mail them for who ever needs them.. Lets bring the heat .. I know a few cats that are busting out just for this show so don't hold back cuz they won't


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT for Uniques!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT for Uniques!


That's right!! TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mail me that pre reg and I'll be busting out something crazy looking


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MAIL IT .LOL U LIVE AROUND THE CORNER FROM SHORTY MAYBE 15MIN.


Wiick3d951 said:


> Mail me that pre reg and I'll be busting out something crazy looking


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Mail me that pre reg and I'll be busting out something crazy looking


Email me ur address [email protected]


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Email me ur address [email protected]


Email sent


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!


Can't wait... Face painting for the kiddys jumpers and more


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for UNIQUES!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Can't wait... Face painting for the kiddys jumpers and more


Cool its gonna be a good show


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats right....thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gna be a badass show....see all the homies there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how can i get an entry form


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> how can i get an entry form


Send me ur address to my email [email protected]


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

T T T for the homies...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> T T T for the homies...


Thanks bro... Hope we do just as good as last year or better... ONTARIO CLASSICS 2012 club participation winners with 31 entry's .. Will they do it again?????


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks bro... Hope we do just as good as last year or better


Ontario classics 2012 club participation winners with 31 entry's


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I think this year is going to be better....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WAY BETTER


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WAY BETTER


Hope so!! TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

U got a flyer homie?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Hope so!! TTT


It is gna be.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U got a flyer homie?


Theirs a pre flyer at the beging Of this topic. Main flyer still being worked on


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Theirs a pre flyer at the beging Of this topic. Main flyer still being worked on


 hope this wrks for u


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


UNIQUES said:


> Heres a pre flyer to get the word out that we are working on our next show
> 
> Official flyer will be out soon.
> View attachment 555293
> ...


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

TTT FOR UNIQUES NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT WE WILL BE SENDING 4 CHAPTERS TO YOUR SHOW BRO


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE said:


> TTT FOR UNIQUES NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT WE WILL BE SENDING 4 CHAPTERS TO YOUR SHOW BRO


Damm that's tight thanks nok looking forward to seeing everyone their


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Damm that's tight thanks nok looking forward to seeing everyone their


Your welcome g


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Thanks Lil homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Calling all bike clubs from CA TO AZ , NEVEDA come check it out ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike lamberson from dragging lines will be there once again doing what he does best.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

well be there


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> well be there


We will display the pixies side by side..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> We will display the pixies side by side..


waaaaaattttttt....lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> We will display the pixies side by side..


Post a pic


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> well be there


Thanks Lil spanks!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Post a pic


Here they are:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Here they are:


if only my pixie gets done it will b there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Here they are:


Looking good


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


> if only my pixie gets done it will b there


Here's one of ours


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Live and in person:::
Lay it Lows: Pedal Car of the year:
Lil Shaggy's Toy!!!!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Here's one of ours


uniques


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

furby714 said:


> if only my pixie gets done it will b there


Gta make it happen....hit me up if u need help


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nor Cal will be there storm, little butterfly,an lil E's. Bike will be on display


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gta make it happen....hit me up if u need help


Simo homie u no it just gotta c if artie finishes my frame soon n its complete


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys are getting a good responds.you guys should haave all classes


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Simo homie u no it just gotta c if artie finishes my frame soon n its complete


it will be ready...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone got pics of last years show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> You guys are getting a good responds.you guys should haave all classes


We do over 70+ trophies closer to 90 any suggestions on more classes??


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> Anyone got pics of last years show


Check out "shortdoguniques iecarclub " on face book theirs a few


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

@ shortdogg. Have semi a class insted of haveing them in full


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Under construction
Best Upholstery
Best Fabrications to a Frame
????


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

@ shortdogg. Have semi a class insted of haveing them in full


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Semi class


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> @ shortdogg. Have semi a class insted of haveing them in full


Will bring that up at our meeting thanks so cal 13


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Under construction
> Best Upholstery
> Best Fabrications to a Frame
> ????


Thanks for the feed back.. We will discuss it


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

A radical class?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> A radical class?


X2


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> X2


I will also mention that.. If we get 5+ entry's for radical don't see why not


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I will also mention that.. If we get 5+ entry's for radical don't see why not


 :thumbsup: if you guys get a radical class I might be there.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just make it a SUPER SHOW..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Just make it a SUPER SHOW..


X2


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> X2


X3


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I will also mention that.. If we get 5+ entry's for radical don't see why not


Well if I go ill have two radicals....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> Well if I go ill have two radicals....


2.?????


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

O.g. 
Street
Semi
Mild
Full
Radical. (1/2/3rd place)

12"
16"
20"
24/26" 

Pedal cars
mild
Radical (1/2/3rd)

Specialty awards
Upholstery
Platinf
Paint
Stripping
Graphics
Murals
Display
Body modifications
Engraving
Use of accessories..

Just to name a few off top of head


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> 2.?????


If they wanna get tecnical
LiL Tigress is a radical. Full frame modification taking it from a 16" to a 12" more then five mods lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> it will be ready...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Well if I go ill have two radicals....


Radical we can do but only depending on on the bike size


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Just make it a SUPER SHOW..


We might just have to make it a super show next.. Gotta see who the support is this year


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Support as in who shows up..


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

NOKTURNAL B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LATIN LUXURY B.C
VIEJITOS B.C


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> NOKTURNAL B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> NOKTURNAL B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> NOKTURNAL B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

NOKTURNAL B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LATIN LUXURY B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
THEE ARTISTICS B.C
TEMPTATIONS B.C


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


>


Hell yea I know ONTARIO CLASSICS will be their theirs at least 7 more clubs I know of but I rather see them post it..???


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Support as in who shows up..


How many entry's show up.. More entry's shows for a better show the next year


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

How far is the new location from last years location.food was good


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Hell yea I know ONTARIO CLASSICS will be their theirs at least 7 more clubs I know of but I rather see them post it..


x2


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> NOKTURNAL B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...



Lets do this.....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> How many entry's show up.. More entry's shows for a better show the next year


We had 15 bikes ther last years.over ther year we got new members so we migth double that..nd i know you guys will get more bikes then last year so why not a UNIQUES SUPER SHOW.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> How far is the new location from last years location.food was good


Same city just off the 60 instead of the 215 a 3 minute difference


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I talked to the homeboys from latin life bike club, reflections southeast bike club and brown pride bike club they said they might come show some support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> We had 15 bikes ther last years.over ther year we got new members so we migth double that..nd i know you guys will get more bikes then last year so why not a UNIQUES SUPER SHOW.


thanks g we appricate it.. But we will aim for a super show for 2014


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I talked to the homeboys from latin life bike club, reflections southeast bike club and brown pride bike club they said they might come show some support


We hope so! We appreciate all clubs


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> thanks g we appricate it.. But we will aim for a super show for 2014


Might have to wait til then to bust out one of my projects


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Might have to wait til then to bust out one of my projects


Das too far do it for this show


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> thanks g we appricate it.. But we will aim for a super show for 2014


Sounds good..i know thise one will be good for sure..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Might have to wait til then to bust out one of my projects


That's kool...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Das too far do it for this show


It goes by fast plus not prepared for that yet


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Sounds good..i know thise one will be good for sure..


We're hoping.. Plus the tat shop will be getting down mike lamberson leafing aways tacos cooking dj spinning that ish..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Das too far do it for this show


We will see what happens...gta out in work on my monte also


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> We will see what happens...gta out in work on my monte also


Orale gotta do wa u gotta do homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> We will see what happens...gta out in work on my monte also


Kool I gots to get back on my Lincoln


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale gotta do wa u gotta do homie


Remember homies we don't make the show!! All of you gente do... More clubs,bikes,pedals kids better the show..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Remember homies we don't make the show!! All of you gente do... More clubs,bikes,pedals kids better the show..


TrU da homie gotta make it big


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Orale gotta do wa u gotta do homie


U know it...slowly but surely....


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Kool I gots to get back on my Lincoln


Gots to homie....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

IF ALL GOES WELL MY DAUGHTERS PIXIE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> IF ALL GOES WELL MY DAUGHTERS PIXIE WILL BE THERE...


That is clean... Like the way u set that up


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

If all goes well 
"HellBoy"
"lil TIGRESS"
"angel baby"
An possibly
"Bombs Away"
"sponge bob"
We will know as date gets closer for sure


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Show is getting better everyday....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> If all goes well
> "HellBoy"
> "lil TIGRESS"
> "angel baby"
> ...


. That's tight hope they all make it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Show is getting better everyday....


Heck yeah!!! Sounds like it...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!!!! TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!!!! TTT
> View attachment 564533


Sweet!! Hope it's just as good as last year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!!!! TTT
> View attachment 564533


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!!!! TTT
> View attachment 564533


Raiders that's a sick ass bike


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sweet!! Hope it's just as good as last year


IMO it's gna be better....just saying....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> IMO it's gna be better....just saying....


Man last year thought we were gonna be able to get their by 8 but everyone esle had different plans people starting showing up by 530


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Man last year thought we were gonna be able to get their by 8 but everyone esle had different plans people starting showing up by 530


Damn...I haven't been to a show that early in years.i like showing up around 9 or 10.maybe ill get there early enough for breakfast


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Im always early lol ill probably drive down nite before the show...


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

96tein said:


> Im always early lol ill probably drive down nite before the show...


Pick up shaggy on your way down.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Damn...I haven't been to a show that early in years.i like showing up around 9 or 10.maybe ill get there early enough for breakfast


Lol bring me some while ur at it...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Im always early lol ill probably drive down nite before the show...


That's kool were u coming from and wut club u from . Let me know if U need a hotel


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's kool were u coming from and wut club u from . Let me know if U need a hotel


From west sacramento an no club I ride solo


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Zitro881 said:


> Pick up shaggy on your way down.


Im down....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Lol bring me some while ur at it...


Serio....we will see what's on the menu


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!


That's right .. Can't wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Serio....we will see what's on the menu


Kool kool


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump 
For uniques nd one bad show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Bump
> For uniques nd one bad show


That's right


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Yup yup TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=a_drpkPOIr8. Hope this shows! ?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sickk video..
Bump for uniques


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Sickk video..
> Bump for uniques


Thanks g!! Did it show or just the link cuz my end it just shows the link


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

It showd the video..

Your welcome.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> It showd the video..
> 
> Your welcome.


Thanks again ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=a_drpkPOIr8. TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> ttt


Thanks ce 707


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

no problem bro cant wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> no problem bro cant wait


Me too I could use any suggestions for things for the kids


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jumper like last year except put it a lil bit far from the bikes


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Jumper like last year except put it a lil bit far from the bikes


So far we got free face paintings for the kids two jumpers for two different age groups and trying to come up with more .. Thanks wiik3d951


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> So far we got free face paintings for the kids two jumpers for two different age groups and trying to come up with more .. Thanks wiik3d951


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

TTT looks like its going to be a good show.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> TTT looks like its going to be a good show.


We trying to do our best


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> So far we got free face paintings for the kids two jumpers for two different age groups and trying to come up with more .. Thanks wiik3d951


Air brush tattos maybe?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We trying to do our best


:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Me too I could use any suggestions for things for the kids


how bout a kids choice award were the kids get to be the jugde


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> how bout a kids choice award were the kids get to be the jugde


That's a good one.. We will see .. But I mean as far as activities


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Air brush tattos maybe?


We would have to looki into that. Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Did realize out show lands on Easter Sunday... Hope u all still come out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THROW BACK PICS FROM LAST YEAR FROM LATINS FINEST


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so Whats going on about a radical class?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> ok so Whats going on about a radical class?


We still talking bout it.. We wanna make sure we have enough entry's for that class not just have 1 or 3 entry's


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THROW BACK PICS FROM LAST YEAR FROM LATINS FINEST


Thanks for the pics Latins finest


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We still talking bout it.. We wanna make sure we have enough entry's for that class not just have 1 or 3 entry's


:thumbsup: I should be out there anyways radical class or not.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :thumbsup: I should be out there anyways radical class or not.


Thanks bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Need all of your opinions... Didn't realize Easter landed on march 31st same day as our show.. Think we should change the date or keep it and make it a Easter show with egg hunt for the kids??? Let us know ur thoughts.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

That would be good,but on the other hand many people spend the day with family.is think its 50/50.maybe a week before and make it a pre Easter egg hunt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dam i didnt realize it either i cant miss my new borns 1st easter my girl will be pissed if i take half the kids with me lol but i could use the break from the old ladie :roflmao:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> dam i didnt realize it either i cant miss my new borns 1st easter my girl will be pissed if i take half the kids with me lol but i could use the break from the old ladie :roflmao:


Hahaha....this guy


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Change the date if you wanna get a good fed back .


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> dam i didnt realize it either i cant miss my new borns 1st easter my girl will be pissed if i take half the kids with me lol but i could use the break from the old ladie :roflmao:


?Too funny


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

So far it's looking like it will be march 24


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats a good date in my opinion.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHANGE IT FROM EASTER SUNDAY SO I CAN GO...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Too funny


 lol
how far is the show from fantana- rialto


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> lol
> how far is the show from fantana- rialto


from Fontana Rialto areA it's bout 20-25 mins its in Moreno Valley


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> CHANGE IT FROM EASTER SUNDAY SO I CAN GO...


Should have a confirmed answer by Wednesday but so far it's looking like march 24th


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


Scratched off calender an new date remarked. Lookin forward to the show.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Scratched off calender an new date remarked. Lookin forward to the show.


Thanks ... Can't wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


March 24th new date for show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> from Fontana Rialto areA it's bout 20-25 mins its in Moreno Valley


thats whats up thats one thing i love bout down south shows i got so much fam out there i always got a place to stay no matter what part im at


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> thats whats up thats one thing i love bout down south shows i got so much fam out there i always got a place to stay no matter what part im at


We look forward to seeing u all


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I think this show has reached bike and pedal car super show status....I think you should have t shirts made for this show and have sweepstakes....just saying


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I think this show has reached bike and pedal car super show status....I think you should have t shirts made for this show and have sweepstakes....just saying


X2


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I think this show has reached bike and pedal car super show status....I think you should have t shirts made for this show and have sweepstakes....just saying


X3


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I think this show has reached bike and pedal car super show status....I think you should have t shirts made for this show and have sweepstakes....just saying


Dammm lol thanks but I don't think we're their yet but we do wanna get to that point


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Dammm lol thanks but I don't think we're their yet but we do wanna get to that point


Hey last years show looked like a super show with all the entries you guys had....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before'' MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THERE U GO SHORTY. JUS INCASE THEY ALL DONT SEE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before'' MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form*


That's right homie good looking in that


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hey last years show looked like a super show with all the entries you guys had....


In time g in time got to build a foundation then build from bottom up..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> In time g in time got to build a foundation then build from bottom up..


That's coo....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before'' MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form*


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I want to make it to this show..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> I want to make it to this show..


Then come on down invite more people


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Then come on down invite more people


I'll talk to my boy Danny(Lost Treasure). See if he wants to go?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> I'll talk to my boy Danny(Lost Treasure). See if he wants to go?


Kool kool... Just remember this show is only as good as those who come... People come when they see others compete.. Should be a competitive show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Kool kool... Just remember this show is only as good as those who come... People come when they see others compete.. Should be a competitive show


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*LAST MIN THINGS BEING DONE TO WIDOW MAKER! TTT 


*


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mayb have three bikes for this show 2 pixies n a semi 20"


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I might have my schwinn pixie put together by then, my trike and my radical bike


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I might have my schwinn pixie put together by then, my trike and my radical bike


R u guna leave the schwinn pixie original or change all the parts


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> R u guna leave the schwinn pixie original or change all the parts


All original bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> All original bro


Orale sick


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale sick


Hopefully they have a class for og


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hopefully they have a class for og


We will have OG class


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We will have OG class


Sounds good bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hopefully they have a class for og


U gona redo it or its clean as is


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I just need to get wheels for it and I'll probably hit up Ralph for them


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I just need to get wheels for it and I'll probably hit up Ralph for them


Orale im da same shit i need wheels for mine


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale im da same shit i need wheels for mine


Both of your pixies.?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Both of your pixies.?


Naww just one


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Naww just one


Orale sounds good bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Orale sounds good bro


Look forward to seeing them all final flyer should be out next week with the new date


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah bro imma have to get a head count for the pre-registration


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea salinas is closer so it would still be between Eric or Kevin.


Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Look forward to seeing them all final flyer should be out next week with the new date


Yeah bro imma have to get a head count for the pre-registration


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Were can we get m to pre reg


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro imma have to get a head count for the pre-registration


Kool just email me a address I can send them too [email protected]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

do u got a 10inch class? shorty


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> do u got a 10inch class? shorty


Naw g would have to put it under 12 or special intrest bro not enough entry's yet for 10"


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> Yea I think nor Cal's bringing some heat lol its an excuse to go see my family in the IE


Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Naw g would have to put it under 12 or special intrest bro not enough entry's yet for 10"


Ight g. Forshure ill still bring it to add to our list that we bringing


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ight g. Forshure ill still bring it to add to our list that we bringing


Sweet!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sweet!!!


Post pics of the spot. Lets see what were working with


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Can we see the categorise for pedal car and flyer thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Can we see the categorise for pedal car and flyer thanks


Ill post new flyer by next week and add categories to but their is a list of them back in the begining pages


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Post pics of the spot. Lets see what were working with


Ill see if I can later this week


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ill post new flyer by next week and add categories to but their is a list of them back in the begining pages


Cool bro thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Cool bro thanks


No prob did u check out the beging pages?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ROLL CALL
*UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
......*ME*
1.WIDOWMAKER
2.GARGOYAL
3.POPS 26INCH
4.PEDAL CAR
5.NEW TOY
6.TRIKE
*CARLOS
*7. ALLIEN TRIKE
8. TOYSTORY
9. PURPLE HAZE
10. HELLO KITTY
11. NEW TOY
12. NEW TOY
*RICHIE
*13. ANGLES 4 LIFE
14. NEW TOY
*DANIEL
*15.TAPOUT
*JOSE RIOS JR
*16.trike
*POMONA ANTHONY
*17.PURPLE DICE ( MAYBE 3 MORE BIKES )
*JOSE AKA EL PROOFE
*18.TRIKE
*DREAMER
*19. AZTEC DREAMS
*TEAM HIGH POWER*
20. MONSTER BIKE
21. BLUE NATION
22. BEACH CRUIZER
*HIGH DESERT
*23. ORANGE BIKE
24. CARE BEAR
25. PURPLE BIKE
26. 20INCH STRETCH
27. STRAWBERRY SHORT CAKE
*NELSON
*28.BLUE DREAM
*FELIX
*29.?
30.?
31.?
N MAYBE A FEW MORE IF ALL WORK OUT AS PLAN[/QUOTE]


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
> LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
> ......*ME*
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Looks like Latins finest coming deep!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR CLUB ROLL CALL*

Twisted Dreamz
Burple Dreamz*
OG SCHWINN PIXIE*
SCHWINN RED PIXIE
SCHWINN GREEN PIXIE
SCOOTER
LIL TRIKE*
Hello Kitty
Green twist*
Purple 3D bike
Dodger bike*
Lil mans pedal car
Yellow pixie*
Yellow trike......

This is our roll call so far we will be getting confirmations at later dates
*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> NOKTURNAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR CLUB ROLL CALL*
> 
> Twisted Dreamz
> Burple Dreamz*
> ...


 that's siik good looking nok looks like this show gonnA be tight


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> that's siik good looking nok looks like this show gonnA be tight


Yeah bro that's not even all of our members but like I said I need to get more people to come down to this show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like Latins finest coming deep!!![/QUOTE]

I got members with more bikes its just the $ to regester them. Jus can go all out on the show n then cant support there fam. Asu can tell some of us r taking 6 + so it adds up. But WE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Looks like Latins finest coming deep!!!


I got members with more bikes its just the $ to regester them. Jus can go all out on the show n then cant support there fam. Asu can tell some of us r taking 6 + so it adds up. But WE WILL BE THERE.[/QUOTE]

Yea we appreciate it .. Club participation winners will be refunded 5$ per entry!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro that's not even all of our members but like I said I need to get more people to come down to this show


That's tight g... Can't say I look forward to the judging .. Gonna be competition I can say that much!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's tight g... Can't say I look forward to the judging .. Gonna be competition I can say that much!!


Yeah bro there's going to be alot I can already tell lol is anybody from uniques OC going


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I got members with more bikes its just the $ to regester them. Jus can go all out on the show n then cant support there fam. Asu can tell some of us r taking 6 + so it adds up. But WE WILL BE THERE.


Yea we appreciate it .. Club participation winners will be refunded 5$ per entry!![/QUOTE]TTT THATS WHAT IM TELLING THEM. SO WE MAY HAVE MORE, THERES STILL A FEW MONTHS TO GO


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea we appreciate it .. Club participation winners will be refunded 5$ per entry!!


TTT THATS WHAT IM TELLING THEM. SO WE MAY HAVE MORE, THERES STILL A FEW MONTHS TO GO[/QUOTE]
Front of flyer done back side with pre reg form coming soon...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> NOKTURNAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR CLUB ROLL CALL*
> 
> Twisted Dreamz
> Burple Dreamz*
> ...


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

*Flyer finish!*








Should be printed by next week ready to mail out real soon


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTFT


mr.widow-maker said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
> LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
> ......*ME*
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 580361
> 
> Should be printed by next week ready to mail out


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

=====MARCH 24th 2013========


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 581211
> View attachment 581214
> 
> =====MARCH 24th 2013========


Bump


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 581211
> View attachment 581214
> 
> =====MARCH 24th 2013========


Radical class :thumbsup: hope to make it out there.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Radical class :thumbsup: hope to make it out there.


Bump


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

UniqueS in the casa


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

X2! big bad UNIQUES in the house all day every day!








[/IMG]


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> X2! big bad UNIQUES in the house all day every day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right rep the BIG UNIQUES!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's right rep the BIG UNIQUES!!


what up Shortdog, how u been doin homie? looks like u been doin a good job promoting the show, keep up the good work homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> what up Shortdog, how u been doin homie? looks like u been doin a good job promoting the show, keep up the good work homie


Thanks bro trying to do better then last year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks bro trying to do better then last year


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!! WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT LATIN LUXURY BC !!!! WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE KIDS!!!!


Thanks we appreciate it L.Luxury..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't forget new date is MARCH 24th 2013 ... Spread the word


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Don't forget new date is MARCH 24th 2013 ... Spread the word


TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Hope to see u all in upland for IELA New Years picnic


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Hope to see u all in upland for IELA New Years picnic


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok everyone the flyers are printed on hand in box me ur address if you would like a pre reg for the bike n pedal show in march!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone the flyers are printed on hand in box me ur address if you would like a pre reg for the bike n pedal show in march!!!


My baby girl helping with our 2nd annual bike and pedal show sending out the pre regs


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone the flyers are printed on hand in box me ur address if you would like a pre reg for the bike n pedal show in march!!!


TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

[QUOsTE=UniquesshortdogIE;16260760]My baby girl helping with our 2nd annual bike and pedal show sending out the pre regs[/QUOTE]

That's cool!!  pm sent with my address


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> [QUOsTE=UniquesshortdogIE;16260760]My baby girl helping with our 2nd annual bike and pedal show sending out the pre regs


That's cool!!  pm sent with my address[/QUOTE]

See u there bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT ILL GET A FEW AT OUR IELA PICNIC TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's cool!!  pm sent with my address


See u there bro....[/QUOTE]


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> [QUOsTE=UniquesshortdogIE;16260760]My baby girl helping with our 2nd annual bike and pedal show sending out the pre regs


That's cool!!  pm sent with my address[/QUOTE]

Got it will send on weds


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's cool!!  pm sent with my address


Got it will send on weds[/QUOTE]

Thanks bro..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Got it will send on weds


Thanks bro..[/QUOTE]

No problem thanks u


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone the flyers are printed on hand in box me ur address if you would like a pre reg for the bike n pedal show in march!!!


Still got more on deck if u need any


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE KIDS !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE KIDS !!!


Thanks Latin luxury...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Still got more on deck if u need any


P.m. sent


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> P.m. sent


Got it thanks g


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i got my entry forms in the mail today thanks alot bro you guys got down on the forms


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> i got my entry forms in the mail today thanks alot bro you guys got down on the forms


Thanks g.. The homie Anthony does all of our designs his numbers on there if u ever need any work done "D designs" n ur welcome


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Getting a pretty good response so far hope to see u all in march


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Getting a pretty good response so far hope to see u all in march


Bump to the top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Just for done posting more envolpes to send out pre regs .. Who esle needs some???


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Just for done posting more envolpes to send out pre regs .. Who esle needs some???


i need some bro were do i pick them up need 30 ish pre reg forms


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> i need some bro were do i pick them up need 30 ish pre reg forms


We're do you stay at g


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dont forget about mines homie.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Dont forget about mines homie.


U haven't got them yet??


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> U haven't got them yet??


Nah homie.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Nah homie.


TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Got my pre reg in the mail. Thank you.. I'll be sending it off next week.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Got my pre reg in the mail. Thank you.. I'll be sending it off next week.


No thank you..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DETONATER said:


> TTT!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sending out anther 40 pre regs this morning.. If you still needs some hit me up!!! Thanks


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

i need one homie...:dunno:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> i need one homie...:dunno:


Pm ur info will send tomorrow


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g.. The homie Anthony does all of our designs his numbers on there if u ever need any work done "D designs" n ur welcome


 cool bro good looking out cant wait to go it will be fun


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> cool bro good looking out cant wait to go it will be fun


No problem g


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> pm sent


Will send tomorrow g thanks


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Coo just got mine in the mail. Good looking out g. See you there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Coo just got mine in the mail. Good looking out g. See you there


No problem thank you


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Coo just got mine in the mail. Good looking out g. See you there


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sunday bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sunday bump


Bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks for the bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lets try a roll call.. Who's all coming in march?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Lets try a roll call.. Who's all coming in march?


Socios Bike Club will roll through with a few bikes.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Socios Bike Club will roll through with a few bikes.


Sweet !! Who's esle coming thru??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Socios Bike Club will roll through with a few bikes.


MEH.......:|


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> MEH.......:|


Meh??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Socios Bike Club will roll through with a few bikes.


ill be making copys of the reg form for our members ......


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Baby Step's


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS will be in the house.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> ill be making copys of the reg form for our members ......


Thanks appreciate it .. TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> ViejitoS will be in the house.


Viejitos in da house!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Baby Step's


???


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Viejitos in da house!


Always homie see everybody ther..thise will be a show not to miss


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Always homie see everybody ther..thise will be a show not to miss


Hope it's like last years...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dont hope for it to be like last yrs hope for it to be 100x better homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal u taking ur 20 inch or waa


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Dont hope for it to be like last yrs hope for it to be 100x better homie


That's right thanks homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Socal u taking ur 20 inch or waa


Hell yeah i am nd my other 20" my 4 beachcruser my lil 12" my whole viejitos i.e.o.c ox.sb nd coachella familia..

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's right thanks homie


Your welcome vato.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Hell yeah i am nd my other 20" my 4 beachcruser my lil 12" my whole viejitos i.e.o.c ox.sb nd coachella familia..
> 
> VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.


Orale thats sickkk


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey shorty. Alot of my members cruised by n said its a small ass spot. Is it gunna be like last year?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Hell yeah i am nd my other 20" my 4 beachcruser my lil 12" my whole viejitos i.e.o.c ox.sb nd coachella familia..
> 
> VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.


Dammmmm that's gangsta


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey shorty. Alot of my members cruised by n said its a small ass spot. Is it gunna be like last year?


Don't trip mr Zek I got it handled g... Gotta use imagination bro..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking forward to the show Shorty.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

KrazyKutting said:


> Looking forward to the show Shorty.


Look forward to u guys coming. Can u call me when u get a chance


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Small show are big show you still got socios bc support ....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> Small show are big show you still got socios bc support ....


That's right g!! Thanks for the support. I know we got bout 10 clubs so far hope it gets bigger


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's right g!! Thanks for the support. I know we got bout 10 clubs so far hope it gets bigger


ur welcome bro....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> ur welcome bro....


Is it march yet?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Nope lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> Nope lol


Lol just checking !!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

we got this spot this year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 596435
> we got this spot this year


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 596435
> we got this spot this year


TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 596435
> we got this spot this year


Nice....gta get the EZ ups ready


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....gta get the EZ ups ready


There's gonna be raffles for tat work


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we bbq?.?.?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Can we bbq?.?.?


We ask that u please DONT!!! Do to liability reasons n insurance purpose it's at a business plaza .. Thanks for your understanding


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We ask that u please DONT!!! Do to liability reasons n insurance purpose it's at a business plaza .. Thanks for your understanding


Deammm its cool..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Deammm its cool..


Don't trip g plenty of food venders


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Orale forsure..
Sending back pre regs next week..

Wen is the last day we can send pre regs .


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Orale forsure..
> Sending back pre regs next week..
> 
> Wen is the last day we can send pre regs .


No time limit just insure a spot for u n ur guys helps be plan the set up


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh ok well am waiting o.c only know thell tell me tommorow how many regs they want .


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Oh ok well am waiting o.c only know thell tell me tommorow how many regs they want .


Kool kool


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Can everyone do me a favor n pm me with a estamate of entry's n wut club ur from .. Trying to pre plan lay out already thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Can everyone do me a favor n pm me with a estamate of entry's n wut club ur from .. Trying to pre plan lay out already thanks


Bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Can everyone do me a favor n pm me with a estamate of entry's n wut club ur from .. Trying to pre plan lay out already thanks


Pm sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT!!!!


That's right thanks g


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

​BUMP !!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> ​BUMP !!!!!!


It's almost here can't wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

*clown confusion will be there*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


>


That's sick


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's sick


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques I.E 2nd annual bike will be bigger and beter than last year.a lot more venders.food vender .getting 2 jumpers for the kids..live entertainment and adding more bike classes. Its gonna be a good show you dont want to miss


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Uniques I.E 2nd annual bike will be bigger and beter than last year.a lot more venders.food vender .getting 2 jumpers for the kids..live entertainment and adding more bike classes. Its gonna be a good show you dont want to miss


 I second that statement gonna be a good show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Uniques I.E 2nd annual bike will be bigger and beter than last year.a lot more venders.food vender .getting 2 jumpers for the kids..live entertainment and adding more bike classes. Its gonna be a good show you dont want to miss


Bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Sunday march 24th is the official date just a reminder to all clubs and solo ryders


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> NOKTURNAL B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


Where are all the clubs that are gonna attend???????


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Where are all the clubs that are gonna attend???????


Who esle rolling ??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe Romans bike club
Latin Life Bike Club 
And maybe some bikes from reflections


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SocioS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> SocioS


X916


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

SOCIOS B.C
NOKTURNAL B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LATIN LUXURY B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
THEE ARTISTICS B.C
TEMPTATIONS B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> SocioS


Thanks for the support homie....who else is rolling trough????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

might bring this one along with the storm bike


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> might bring this one along with the storm bike


That clean perro!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> might bring this one along with the storm bike


Bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Dont forget mike lamberson will be there in hes booth pinstriping bikes and pedal cars


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Dont forget mike lamberson will be there in hes booth pinstriping bikes and pedal cars


It's going to be a show to see...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are u guy able to make it to the socios show this year


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> are u guy able to make it to the socios show this year


Shaggy will be at the socios show mike


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> Shaggy will be at the socios show mike


Lol kool


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> are u guy able to make it to the socios show this year


We're at?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We're at?


Consumnes River College in Sacramento. It's a great show, there had to of been atleast 500/600 entries between cars an bikes. Y'all should come out.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

96tein said:


> Consumnes River College in Sacramento. It's a great show, there had to of been atleast 500/600 entries between cars an bikes. Y'all should come out.


Yes its one of the best show


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Consumnes River College in Sacramento. It's a great show, there had to of been atleast 500/600 entries between cars an bikes. Y'all should come out.


When's the date ?? Please post or pm more info ..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That clean perro!!


thanks bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro


Your welcome g!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL Presumido said:


> Bump!


X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PLANNING ON TAKIN THIS AND 2 PIXIES IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> When's the date ?? Please post or pm more info ..


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/355169-___socios-11th-annual-car-show___.html


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> PLANNING ON TAKIN THIS AND 2 PIXIES IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED...


Deammmmm ther gonna be some comepetion up in thise mix..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if i have room i might take sugar rush too


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wat i think an changeing my mind nd send my parts to salas


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Clown Confusion said:


> if i have room i might take sugar rush too


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> if i have room i might take sugar rush too


If I go I'm not taking full displays, just carpet and mirrors. If that'd the case I can probably haul rush down there with me.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

That's clean looking good..


oneofakind said:


> PLANNING ON TAKIN THIS AND 2 PIXIES IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Wat i think an changeing my mind nd send my parts to salas


Lol it's gonna be a good one ... Everyone pushing to make it better for each other


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's clean looking good..


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTMFT!!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds like its gna be a big turn out.....TTT for a fun time


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Sounds like its gna be a big turn out.....TTT for a fun time


It should be


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Sounds like its gna be a big turn out.....TTT for a fun time


Bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

It will be show time in no time.....this might be a team Cali reunion....so many homies comin down from up north....props to all!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> It will be show time in no time.....this might be a team Cali reunion....so many homies comin down from up north....props to all!


 that is the shit!! Much props n luv to all u guys for coming down to support , it will be a show to talk about.. All u guys from everywhere are what's going to make the show something to look forward to, for the year afther .. We're trying are best to make it a show everyone can enjoy n want to come back to for years to come. Thanks again everyone n major props to all you long distance travelers


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> that is the shit!! Much props n luv to all u guys for coming down to support , it will be a show to talk about.. All u guys from everywhere are what's going to make the show something to look forward to, for the year afther .. We're trying are best to make it a show everyone can enjoy n want to come back to for years to come. Thanks again everyone n major props to all you long distance travelers


Amen.....hope there's some media coverage.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Amen.....hope there's some media coverage.....


We working on it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> It will be show time in no time.....this might be a team Cali reunion....so many homies comin down from up north....props to all!


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep to the top!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Keep to the top!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


UNIQUES said:


> Heres a pre flyer to get the word out that we are working on our
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes . 
12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes .
> 12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
> Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
> Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes .
> 12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
> Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
> Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice !! Wens dead line for pre reg


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Nice !! Wens dead line for pre reg


No dead line just send soon as u can


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds good will do


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Sounds good will do


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes .
> 12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
> Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
> Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a quick question...pedal car class is just one all together? There wont be street,mild semi etc?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Just a quick question...pedal car class is just one all together? There wont be street,mild semi etc?


Original , street, mild, semi, full ,radical in most catergories .. All catergories for pedal..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Alright sounds good!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Alright sounds good!


Kool hope to see u there.. We're u coming from n wut club u representing


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Alright sounds good!


Kool hope to see u there.. We're u coming from n wut club u representing


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

He from goodtimes ventura county


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


> He from goodtimes ventura county


Thanks furby714 I hope this show is better then last years..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes .
> 12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
> Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
> Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks furby714 I hope this show is better then last years..


It looks like it is ima mayb have a pedal car n 2 16"


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

That's tight g.


furby714 said:


> It looks like it is ima mayb have a pedal car n 2 16"


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

It seems like there's gonna be a lot of competition this year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> It seems like there's gonna be a lot of competition this year


yea sucks for the people judging.... Wait that's me... Dammm lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just drop off two frames at the sick art kustomz shop that are busting out in uniques...see everyone ther..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Just drop off two franes at the sick art kustomz shop that are busting out in uniques...see everyone ther..


cant wait to see them


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> cant wait to see them


I cant eigther homie..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> :h5:


High give back at cha LL!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BRODCASTED SHOW OVER ZMIX97 IN DA 805 GOING TO BE GOOD.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> High give back at cha LL!!


Ment high five!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BRODCASTED SHOW OVER ZMIX97 IN DA 805 GOING TO BE GOOD.


That's kool the homie Jojo from devotion hooked up the shout out.. Was there any questions or responses regarding the show ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's kool the homie Jojo from devotion hooked up the shout out.. Was there any questions or responses regarding the show ..


He gave ur # about 5 times during the show about the show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> He gave ur # about 5 times during the show about the show


Good looking out Jojo n zek!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BRODCASTED SHOW OVER ZMIX97 IN DA 805 GOING TO BE GOOD.


Ttt


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Confirmed GOODTIMES VC will be there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Confirmed GOODTIMES VC will be there


Dammmm that's right thanks GT for taking the drive


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Confirmed GOODTIMES VC will be there


Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

INKEDUP said:


> Confirmed GOODTIMES VC will be there


U going?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> U going?


Yes I am lol jk


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yes I am lol jk


I got then bro


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Dammmm that's right thanks GT for taking the drive


No prob first time my lil one going to!... he's busting his new pedal car


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> I got then bro


Kool look forward to seeing u all


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> No prob first time my lil one going to!... he's busting his new pedal car


Kool we gonna have jumpers face painting and working on balloon guy


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Kool we gonna have jumpers face painting and working on balloon guy


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques had a great time @ the united dreams car show in Yuma AZ.. We're next ... Sante Fe New Mexico


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques had a great time @ the united dreams car show in Yuma AZ.. We're next ... Sante Fe New Mexico


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques had a great time @ the united dreams car show in Yuma AZ.. We're next ... Sante Fe New Mexico


Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The
Top! 
Good Times VENTURA!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!
> Good Times VENTURA!


Thanks Juan can't wait am excited but nervous


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!
> Good Times VENTURA!


TTMFT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks Juan can't wait am excited but nervous


Y.o.l.o lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Y.o.l.o lol


My bad yolo .. Lol TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS i.e in the house..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS i.e in the house..


Bump ...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejitos oxnard in the house uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Ttt


Be ready loco.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Be ready loco.....


It's going down... Lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS i.e in the house..


Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

GT yuma is coming to the Uniques bike show :thumbsup: GT gonna look good!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT yuma is coming to the Uniques bike show :thumbsup: GT gonna look good!!


Goodtimes Yuma/east la/Ventura I'm going to call SoCal n ie tonight


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodtimes Yuma/east la/Ventura I'm going to call SoCal n ie tonight


Dang GOODTIMES gonna be looking clean and deep.. Seems like alot of clubs calling out all chapters for this one.. Gonna be one hell of a show and lots of competition .. Thanks Goodtimes


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Just confirmed Latin life will attend this show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just confirmed Latin life will attend this show


Man o man this show just keeps getting better.. LATIN LIFE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Dang GOODTIMES gonna be looking clean and deep.. Seems like alot of clubs calling out all chapters for this one.. Gonna be one hell of a show and lots of competition .. Thanks Goodtimes


it's going to be a good show but feel sorry for the judges to judge all those bikes hopefully not a hot day lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> it's going to be a good show but feel sorry for the judges to judge all those bikes hopefully not a hot day lol


Yea gee thanks lol.. Not looking forward to that part


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodtimes Yuma/east la/Ventura I'm going to call SoCal n ie tonight


TTMFT!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> TTMFT!


X2


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just confirmed Latin life will attend this show[/QUOTE bump]


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just confirmed Latin life will attend this show[/QUOTE bump]
> Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Twisted Dreamz_OC said:
> 
> 
> > Just confirmed Latin life will attend this show[/QUOTE bump]
> ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodtimes Yuma/east la/Ventura I'm going to call SoCal n ie tonight


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY BC R READY FOR THE SHOW !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!! THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY BC R READY FOR THE SHOW !!!


Awesome .. We almost ready , not to excited bout judging lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Awesome .. We almost ready , not to excited bout judging lol


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!! THE KIDS OF LATIN LUXURY BC R READY FOR THE SHOW !!!


Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT edition almost ready for this show  can't wait for this show.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT edition almost ready for this show  can't wait for this show.


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

we will also be raffeling some Sanctiond kits from mister cartoon at the bike and pedal show.....thanks to our sponcer mister cartoon sanctiond.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 612041
> View attachment 612041
> we will also be raffeling some Sanctiond kits from mister cartoon at the bike and pedal show.....thanks to our sponcer mister cartoon sanctiond.


Thanks mr c ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 612041
> View attachment 612041
> we will also be raffeling some Sanctiond kits from mister cartoon at the bike and pedal show.....thanks to our sponcer mister cartoon sanctiond.


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 612041
> View attachment 612041
> we will also be raffeling some Sanctiond kits from mister cartoon at the bike and pedal show.....thanks to our sponcer mister cartoon sanctiond.


TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

What clubs are ready for the big day????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UNIQUES said:


> What clubs are ready for the big day????


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB IS.!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???


Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> Latins finest
> ...


Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wasnt top dogs n latin life too ???


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Wasnt top dogs n latin life too ???


I said I couldn't remember everyone lol but thanks g


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...





UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> Latins finest
> ...


Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace 
Hood Life

.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Next year bike club....lmao


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Next year bike club....lmao


Lol Wuts that ??


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Next year bike club....lmao


You're in the new daddy club....are we lighting up the cigars at the show?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> You're in the new daddy club....are we lighting up the cigars at the show?


Must be a insider lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Must be a insider lol


Simon....what's up homie....almost show time


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Simon....what's up homie....almost show time


Yea dont remind me.. Lol just the whole judging is giving me a headache already.. Lol but should be a good one .. We getting alot of support from all over


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yea dont remind me.. Lol just the whole judging is giving me a headache already.. Lol but should be a good one .. We getting alot of support from all over


Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show. 
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
Native pride
Old style classics
Delegation 
+ all solo riders
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Need a pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Need a pre reg form


Inbox me address n name


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Need a pre reg form


Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
Native pride
Old style classics
Delegation
+ all solo riders
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


Damn!!! How many bikes are register so far?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Is the pre reg manditory.?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

96tein said:


> Is the pre reg manditory.?


X2  do we need pre reg to hold us a spot or there no chance it be sold out


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> X2  do we need pre reg to hold us a spot or there no chance it be sold out


Pre reg not need but advised we find room don't trip


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Damn!!! How many bikes are register so far?


Not to many.. But then again last year we had one pre reg but had 143 entry's day of .. We get alot of love n support from local clubs .. N some out of towners . All I can't say is first come get best spots ..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Not to many.. But then again last year we had one pre reg but had 143 entry's day of .. We get alot of love n support from local clubs .. N some out of towners . All I can't say is first come get best spots ..


What time does registration start?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Need a pre reg form


I have one for u...stop by and get it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I have one for u...stop by and get it


NO **** !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What time does registration start?


Planing on getting there @6 am mayne earlier


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Pre reg not need but advised we find room don't trip


PM sent.Need info on Pre Reg.:nicoderm:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> PM sent.Need info on Pre Reg.:nicoderm:


Got it ..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Richiecool69elka said:


> PM sent.Need info on Pre Reg.:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :thumbsup:


Gonna be a good one..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Gonna be a good one..


Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't wait to see all the homies and chop it up.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Can't wait to see all the homies and chop it up.....


 when u guys see me introduce ur self look forward to meeting all of u n some of u I already have had the pleasure of meeting


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> when u guys see me introduce ur self look forward to meeting all of u n some of u I already have had the pleasure of meeting


That's right...gta get to know each other...as we help each other with advise as well as selling and trading parts.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's right...gta get to know each other...as we help each other with advise as well as selling and trading parts.


LIER


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> LIER


My fenders done?just asking


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My fenders done?just asking


Hahahhah ...looks like i aint the only one asking...art getting down on viejitos frames to be ready nd looking sick at thise show.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Hahahhah ...looks like i aint the only one asking...art getting down on viejotos frames to be ready nd looking sick at thise show.


That's art....he blowing up....he has a waiting list


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

He is half our bikes have or are getting redone by him..hell yeah he dose


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> He is half our bikes have or are getting redone by him..hell yeah he dose


Nice....looks like his work is getting out there....this show is gna be the show to bust out.....props to Uniques for putting it together


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....looks like his work is getting out there....this show is gna be the show to bust out.....props to Uniques for putting it together


Can't wait for the show there's going to be lots of competition, the show is coming soon, looking forward to seeing all the homies at the show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....looks like his work is getting out there....this show is gna be the show to bust out.....props to Uniques for putting it together


Thanks fellas ... It's just around the corner now ... The count down begins 21 days left


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks fellas ... It's just around the corner now ... The count down begins 21 days left


Yeah it is....it will be here sooner then we think.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yeah it is....it will be here sooner then we think.....


 sure will .. TTT


----------



## MaLosix6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you post up some of Arts work? I might be looking to get some work done. :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> He is half our bikes have or are getting redone by him..hell yeah he dose


I would like to see his work n get a number


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MaLosix6 said:


> Can you post up some of Arts work? I might be looking to get some work done. :thumbsup:


He has a link on here already..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> He has a link on here already..


Were at?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Man i need to update my page
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/349897-arts-kustomz.html


----------



## MaLosix6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Bro, Your post says "March 24th" but your flyer says "March 31st"...which is it?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MaLosix6 said:


> Hey Bro, Your post says "March 24th" but your flyer says "March 31st"...which is it?


The original flyer was for march 31st that was before I realized that was Easter so we moved it to march24th we posted for bout a month bout the change ..


----------



## MaLosix6 (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: GOT IT!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MaLosix6 said:


> :thumbsup: GOT IT!


Kool hope to see u there.. Wut club u with?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MaLosix6 said:


> :thumbsup: GOT IT!


Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
Native pride
Old style classics
Delegation
+ all solo riders
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Man i need to update my page
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/349897-arts-kustomz.html


Yeah you do....post a pic of my fenders....oh wait,the still in the works...get er done!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yeah you do....post a pic of my fenders....oh wait,the still in the works...get er done!!!


We're he located out of?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Im outta corona


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Im outta corona


Ok pm ur number please


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> TTT


Thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok pm ur number please


pm sent


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> pm sent


Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :h5:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :h5:


TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Is there an og class? If I don't work ill try to take my stingray? Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MEXICA said:


> Is there an og class? If I don't work ill try to take my stingray? Ttt


yes we do come on down


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> yes we do come on down


BTTMFT!!!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS califas in the house...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS califas in the house...


Was up vato ur bike done ???


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

furby714 said:


> Was up vato ur bike done ???


Was up foo..nah not yet ..am a get more shit done to it after thise show


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> :nicoderm:


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THIS SHOW NICE BIKE'S COMING OUT THAT DAY


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt[/QUOTE~ TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!~COTTON KANDY! WILL B THERE :boink: ​BUMP!!!!!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was up foo..nah not yet ..am a get more shit done to it after thise show


Orale same here


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

lowdude13 said:


> UniquesshortdogIE said:
> 
> 
> > ttt[/QUOTE~ TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!~COTTON KANDY! WILL B THERE :boink: ​BUMP!!!!!
> ...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

furby714 said:


> Orale same here


Orale ..to witch bike..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT FOR THIS SHOW NICE BIKE'S COMING OUT THAT DAY


Cant wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Orale ..to witch bike..


TTT.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Orale ..to witch bike..


Bump


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Send me the link for pre reg. Best Of Friends will be there ......


----------



## MichelleB.O.F (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there pre-registration and if so then can it be mailed in with a deposit?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Send me the link for pre reg. Best Of Friends will be there ......


Just inbox me with ur adress but pre reg not a must


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MichelleB.O.F said:


> Is there pre-registration and if so then can it be mailed in with a deposit?


inbox me with ur adress but pre reg not a must


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Wats up with the pre reg?????? Havent got it in the mail


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

2 MORE WEEKS FOR THE BIG DAY


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Wats up with the pre reg?????? Havent got it in the mail


U never got it Lil spanks?? I thought I sent it.. Ill send again bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> U never got it Lil spanks?? I thought I sent it.. Ill send again bro


I told him I'd give him the form....I guess I'm gna have to deliver it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I told him I'd give him the form....I guess I'm gna have to deliver it


thanks g, I have anther all stamped n ready.. I must of forgot been busy planning still


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 2 MORE WEEKS FOR THE BIG DAY


Heeeeelllllll yea it's gonna be some competition


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

If I get that weekend off I will be there, but I won't know until next week meh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Heeeeelllllll yea it's gonna be some competition


Hell yea going to be some competition everybody getting there bikes ready just for this show  can't wait hopefully my parts come in this week


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> If I get that weekend off I will be there, but I won't know until next week meh


Kool hope u do


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hell yea going to be some competition everybody getting there bikes ready just for this show  can't wait hopefully my parts come in this week


Good looking out everybody


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> thanks g, I have anther all stamped n ready.. I must of forgot been busy planning still


Everyone will be there not matter what.....gna be a badass show


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Everyone will be there not matter what.....gna be a badass show


Wheres my pre reg.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Everyone will be there not matter what.....gna be a badass show


Thanks everyone.. We are not LRM, SLM, or TORRES .. We do the judging the best we can.. But most of all we just try to make sure everyone has a good time n the kids have a show that they could look forward to


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Wheres my pre reg.....


I dropped in the mail box homie should be there no later then tues


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I dropped in the mail box homie should be there no later then tues


Almost time


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

should be a good show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> should be a good show


Hope so .. We're not a big time show like the others but we try to give everyone our best


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

we didnt pre reg but we are still going to be there we will pay when we are there brothers love and clown confusion will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> we didnt pre reg but we are still going to be there we will pay when we are there brothers love and clown confusion will be there


What happen to sugar rush


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Soo much competition ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What happen to sugar rush


noting getting some things done for it ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> noting getting some things done for it ...


Oooooooooooo I see i see....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

brother and clown will be there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> we didnt pre reg but we are still going to be there we will pay when we are there brothers love and clown confusion will be there


thanks!!! Can't wait to see all the clean bikes n pedals


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 618480
> 
> 
> brother and clown will be there


Keep posting pics .. They look siick


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MIGHT HAVE MY PIXIE LINE UP THERE WITH RHE ROADRUNNER IF ALL GO AS PLANNED..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> MIGHT HAVE MY PIXIE LINE UP THERE WITH RHE ROADRUNNER IF ALL GO AS PLANNED..


tight!!! So many tight ass bikes gonna be there ..already thinking of next years location


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> MIGHT HAVE MY PIXIE LINE UP THERE WITH RHE ROADRUNNER IF ALL GO AS PLANNED..


Nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> MIGHT HAVE MY PIXIE LINE UP THERE WITH RHE ROADRUNNER IF ALL GO AS PLANNED..


See u there brother


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> MIGHT HAVE MY PIXIE LINE UP THERE WITH RHE ROADRUNNER IF ALL GO AS PLANNED..


ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm scared to take Baloos jungle....but ill take it anyways....just want to chill with all the homies and meet new ones.....good lay it low get together.....props to Shortdog and the Uniques homies


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I'm scared to take Baloos jungle....but ill take it anyways....just want to chill with all the homies and meet new ones.....good lay it low get together.....props to Shortdog and the Uniques homies


thanks on behalf of UNIQUES we look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

This show seems bigger then the super shows


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I'm scared to take Baloos jungle....but ill take it anyways....just want to chill with all the homies and meet new ones.....good lay it low get together.....props to Shortdog and the Uniques homies


Thanks for the support...its gonna be a good day


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I'm scared to take Baloos jungle....but ill take it anyways....just want to chill with all the homies and meet new ones.....good lay it low get together.....props to Shortdog and the Uniques homies


CALLING OUT BALOOS JUNGLE .......BRING IT BUDDY....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> This show seems bigger then the super shows


I wouldn't say that but seems to be getting pretty good


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Got the pre reg thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Got the pre reg thanks


No prob


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> CALLING OUT BALOOS JUNGLE .......BRING IT BUDDY....


Does that mean u fixed urs?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Does that mean u fixed urs?


Shhhhhh


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Shhhhhh


dont worry I won't say a word..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> dont worry I won't say a word..


Lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

A member from the ie chapter told me if you guys would have a class for a power wheel would that go under special interest.?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> A member from the ie chapter told me if you guys would have a class for a power wheel would that go under special interest.?


Never thought about that .. It would have to be special interest this year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> A member from the ie chapter told me if you guys would have a class for a power wheel would that go under special interest.?


 dash plaques for the first 150 entry's


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> dash plaques for the first 150 entry's


ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

To
The
Top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> To
> The
> Top


x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> dash plaques for the first 150 entry's


Can someone post this pic for me so everyone can see it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Can someone post this pic for me so everyone can see it.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Thanks homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks homie


No problem


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> No problem


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> [/QUOT]ttt


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The
Top 
GT gonna look good! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top
> GT gonna look good! :thumbsup:


Really good


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top
> GT gonna look good! :thumbsup:


It's gonna be crazy lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

10days left


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Really good


Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

VijitoS califas will be looking fucking good at thise show just added all the bike that will be showing we got a good amount ..ViejitoS worldwide in the house..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like my son be show after all..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> VijitoS califas will be looking fucking good at thise show just added all the bike that will be showing we got a good amount ..ViejitoS worldwide in the house..


Dammmm!!! Sounds deep


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Looks like my son be show after all..


That's kool.. Man next weekend the show already .. Been waiting for it but now it's around the corner. It's kinda crazy.. Been back n fourth to the location rearranging the set up . Gonna be a Lil crowded but better then having a Hugh areA n looking empty .que no?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck at the show!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Good luck at the show!!


Thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Did i see rain in the forcast for next week???


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Did i see rain in the forcast for next week???


Man dont say that..


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

TTT should to be a good show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

made up my mind sugar rush will be there as well


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn already here....time went quick


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> TTT should to be a good show


yea it should be bring the kids n family jumpers face painting n balloon making for the Lil ones tattoos for the big kids lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> made up my mind sugar rush will be there as well


That is SIICK perro .. Can't wait to see it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Damn already here....time went quick


you telling me ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NOR CAL-CEN CAL GUNNA BE DEEP GUNNA SHOW UNIQUES SOME LOVE....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> NOR CAL-CEN CAL GUNNA BE DEEP GUNNA SHOW UNIQUES SOME LOVE....


That's right good looking out g!!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> made up my mind sugar rush will be there as well


Clean bike bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Moreno+Valley+CA+USCA0730:1:US


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Moreno+Valley+CA+USCA0730:1:US


Thanks for the post g!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW !!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW !!


Just wanna say THANK YOU to everyone for all the support


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ONE MORE WEEK GUNNA BE CHILLIN DOWN SOUTH WITH SOME FRIENDS AND MEET SOME NEW ONES...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> ONE MORE WEEK GUNNA BE CHILLIN DOWN SOUTH WITH SOME FRIENDS AND MEET SOME NEW ONES...


Hell yea


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Hell yea


Get to work....


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Get to work....


Dont rush him homie if you do hell do a crapy job nd you dont want that let him take his time..hahahah


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Dont rush him homie if you do hell do a crapy job nd you dont want that let him take his time..hahahah


Hahaha.....I just don't want to be apart of the next year club


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hahaha.....I just don't want to be apart of the next year club


Hahah all bad..whis the prez


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> ONE MORE WEEK GUNNA BE CHILLIN DOWN SOUTH WITH SOME FRIENDS AND MEET SOME NEW ONES...


we had our meeting today at the location n went over everything and I gotta say its gonna be nice .. Thank u all for ur support


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> we had our meeting today at the location n went over everything and I gotta say its gonna be nice .. Thank u all for ur support


PM SENT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> PM SENT


Got it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SPROCKETS MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> SPROCKETS MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT..


Thanks for the support SPOCKETS!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> SPROCKETS MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT..


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> SPROCKETS MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT..


ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Damn!!! How many bikes are register so far?


Hey Bro,Dont Look Like " DREAMCATCHER " Is Gonna Make it.I had Surgery on My foot doc wants Me to stay off it.I will Text you and Let you know.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hey Bro,Dont Look Like " DREAMCATCHER " Is Gonna Make it.I had Surgery on My foot doc wants Me to stay off it.I will Text you and Let you know.


Take care of the foot g.. There's always next year


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> SPROCKETS MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT..


Proud to be asked to cover this show, its gonna be a good one!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Proud to be asked to cover this show, its gonna be a good one!


n UNIQUES is honored to have SPROCKETS magazine covering our event.. Don't think Ull be disappointed


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> n UNIQUES is honored to have SPROCKETS magazine covering our event.. Don't think Ull be disappointed


:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool will there be magazines for sale there as well....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

16 FRAME RAFFLE!....









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/361511-16-frame-raffle.html

SEMI CUSTOM CANDY AND PEARL PAINTJOB

BY -INEVITABLE CREATIONS-


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

16 FRAME RAFFLE!....5 DLS PER TICKET OR 3 FOR 10

View attachment 621532


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/361511-16-frame-raffle.html

SEMI CUSTOM CANDY AND PEARL PAINTJOB

BY -INEVITABLE CREATIONS-


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT ALL FOR THE KIDS !!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt for uniques latins finest bc


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT ALL FOR THE KIDS !!!


Yes sir they gonna love it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ttt for uniques latins finest bc


Thanks g!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Thanks Old Memories for the bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*RUMORS THAT BANK ROLL WILL BE SHOWN THIS SUNDAY*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *RUMORS THAT BANK ROLL WILL BE SHOWN THIS SUNDAY*


JUST RUMORS...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Might not make bummer


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought u text saying were going


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Might not make bummer


I just bought a trailer make to Fresno we can put bikes on it..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> I thought u text saying were going


naw something came up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Same here bro turned out to be a real shitty month for me to


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> Same here bro turned out to be a real shitty month for me to


That sucks !


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS BC WILL BE THERE...!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS BC WILL BE THERE...!!!


Can't wait to see ur bikes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That sucks !


 yea it does lol ill see you guys out there sometime this year


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *RUMORS THAT BANK ROLL WILL BE SHOWN THIS SUNDAY*


Who cares about that bike....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS BC WILL BE THERE...!!!


Wattttttttt......nice


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


> Who cares about that bike....


Aperently he dose..since he to scare to show his bike his bringing thise one..hahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Aperently he dose..since he to scare to show his bike his bringing thise one..hahahahaha


Lmao


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Aperently he dose..since he to scare to show his bike his bringing thise one..hahahahaha


Lol we will see who shows up ether way it will be good


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Lol we will see who shows up ether way it will be good


Heck yeah, real good show! 
I will be busting*out my new bike "The Devil's Product"


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE said:


> Heck yeah, real good show!
> I will be busting*out my new bike "The Devil's Product"


Tight can't wait...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Tight can't wait...


just realized the flyer doesn't say move in time or show time hours... Oops lol show is from 10:30-3:30 move in starts as early as 5:30 am


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS BC WILL BE THERE...!!!


Save me a spot next to you guys...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> Save me a spot next to you guys...


 no saving spot mikey :banghead: LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Aperently he dose..since he to scare to show his bike his bringing thise one..hahahahaha


Lol true


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump.... It's almost show time


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> no saving spot mikey :banghead: LOL


Lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like a lot of 805 riders will be here! see u there mike and danny!:h5:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Krazy kutting gonna b there ???


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Save me a spot next to you guys...


Orale..Are You Serious?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

furby714 said:


> Krazy kutting gonna b there ???


YES SIR


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Aperently he dose..since he to scare to show his bike his bringing thise one..hahahahaha


lol this foo. U jus want to see what it looks like since november LOL


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> lol this foo. U jus want to see what it looks like since november LOL


Nahh foo on the real i dont care that bikes fucking ugly...i think no one wants to see foo.hahahahahah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> no saving spot mikey :banghead: LOL


Who is going to say no to a 4 year old?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> looks like a lot of 805 riders will be here! see u there mike and danny!:h5:


What's up?! You know we can't be left out of the fun!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Orale..Are You Serious?


Yeah. I'm going...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Yeah. I'm going...


Cool.Gonna See what The Doc Says and Maybe I will See You There.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Cool.Gonna See what The Doc Says and Maybe I will See You There.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> Save me a spot next to you guys...


NO PROBLEM BROTHA SEE YOU THERE


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> NO PROBLEM BROTHA SEE YOU THERE


 We'll there about 7:30-8:00..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> We'll there about 7:30-8:00..


WE TRYIN TO GET THERE AROUND THE SAME TIME..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Nahh foo on the real i dont care that bikes fucking ugly...i think no one wants to see foo.hahahahahah


*THAT Y U OFFERED 4K FOR IT N I TURNED UR OFFER DOWN LOL*


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *THAT Y U OFFERED 4K FOR IT N I TURNED UR OFFER DOWN LOL*


Fuckkkkk no foo i never offer you shit...your the one that keep buggin the shiet out me for mine ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*HAHAHA ALL A SUDDEN LOL *


CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Fuckkkkk no foo i never offer you shit...your the one that keep buggin the shiet out me for mine ..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *HAHAHA ALL A SUDDEN LOL *


Yeahh foo all of a sudden..you know i never put a offer on your bike nd you know you put a offeron mine.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *THAT Y U OFFERED 4K FOR IT N I TURNED UR OFFER DOWN LOL*


U own bank roll ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *THAT Y U OFFERED 4K FOR IT N I TURNED UR OFFER DOWN LOL*


What Does all this Back and Forth Crap Have To Do With The Show?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> What Does all this Back and Forth Crap Have To Do With The Show?


Its not crap homie the homie zek nd i mess around like that...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Its not crap homie the homie zek nd i mess around like that...


Oh Ok.Thaught You Guys Had Drama.Have Fun Than.See You At The Show.:nicoderm:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> WE TRYIN TO GET THERE AROUND THE SAME TIME..


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Oh Ok.Thaught You Guys Had Drama.Have Fun Than.See You At The Show.:nicoderm:


Nah homie nothing like that..see you ther..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*Attention EVERYONE!!! UNIQUES BIKE AND PEDAL show has been RELOCATED to a bigger venue ... Sorry for the inconvenience .. It will be at UNIVERSAL STRIKE bowling on Alessandro ..here a link that I hope shows up.. Can everyone do us a Hugh favor and share this on ur page or tell ur friends/club members any question please call shorty 9512305118.. Please tag as many people as you can .we have 3 days to spread the word we appreciate all ur help. **[url]https://www.google.com/search?q=univ...=safari#mldd=0*[/URL]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> What Does all this Back and Forth Crap Have To Do With The Show?


jus fuckin with his imotions player


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

[h=5]Attention EVERYONE!!! UNIQUES BIKE AND PEDAL show has been RELOCATED to a bigger venue ... Sorry for the inconvenience .. It will be at UNIVERSAL STRIKE bowling on Alessandro ..here a link that I hope shows up.. Can everyone do us a Hugh favor and share this on ur page or tell ur friends/club members any question please call shorty 9512305118.. Please tag as many people as you can .we have 3 days to spread the word we appreciate all ur help. https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#mldd=0
[/h]*universal strike moreno valley - Google Search*
[url]www.google.comhttps://www.google.com/search?q=universal+strike+moreno+valley&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#mldd=0

[/URL]



​


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GETTIN EVERYTHING READY FOR THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice nice


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> GETTIN EVERYTHING READY FOR THIS WEEKEND...


Nice bikes !


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

*show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> GETTIN EVERYTHING READY FOR THIS WEEKEND...


you have some clean bikes.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

UNIQUES said:


> you have some clean bikes.


THANKS FOE THE COMPLIMENTS...CAN'T WAIT KICK IT SOME LA HOMIES AND MEET SOME NEW ONES AND SEE SOME OF SO CALS LOLOS...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> *show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA*


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump post it up on fb


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump post it up on fb


Already did


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Already did


My bad I meant I post it up


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Viejitos nd a couple homies that we know are going have been givein the msg


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Viejitos nd a couple homies that we know are going have been givein the msg


Thanks everyone


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I got text like crazy last night from Nor Cal & So Cal guys. Letting me know that the show has moved.. Thank you everyone... I guess no one wants my son to miss the show..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> I got text like crazy last night from Nor Cal & So Cal guys. Letting me know that the show has moved.. Thank you everyone... I guess no one wants my son to miss the show..


That's right bro....it's a lay it low reunion....good to know your gna make it


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Diffrent location same city

Universal strikes 
23750 alessandro blvd
Moreno valley ca


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's right bro....it's a lay it low reunion....good to know your gna make it


I know...  I'm going this morning to pick up the display & chairs..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS califas ready to roll sunday....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS califas ready to roll sunday....


New location posted..Hey everyone we had to have a last min relocation of the show at a bigger venue "UNIQUES 2nd BIKE N PEDAL SHOW .. Universal strike bowling The show is still going on just moved down the da street a lil.. I will have someone at the tatto shop posted up with a canopy uniques banner and printed direction from tat shop to bowling alley .. Please sure with anyone you know who is attending any questions please contact shorty 9512305118 thanks https://www.google.com/search?q=universal+strike+moreno+valley&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#mldd=0


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS califas ready to roll sunday....


 you know it


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Dany should we tell them how many bikes we rollin or nah.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Dany should we tell them how many bikes we rollin or nah.


I know I know lol u all get the new location


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I know I know lol u all get the new location


I know too hahaa...yup everybody


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Dany should we tell them how many bikes we rollin or nah.


 nah :sprint:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Gettin my display ready for the show.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Gettin my display ready for the show.


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

RAFFLE FRAME ALMOST DONE









5DLS/TICKET OR 3 FOR 10


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> RAFFLE FRAME ALMOST DONE
> View attachment 623266
> 
> 
> ...


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> nah :sprint:


Hahahahahahhah.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT OF MORNING BUMP !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT OF MORNING BUMP !!!!


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS LOADING UP ROLLIN OUT EARLY IN THE AM..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS LOADING UP ROLLIN OUT EARLY IN THE AM..


See u there. U guys have a safe drive


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS LOADING UP ROLLIN OUT EARLY IN THE AM..


Sweet!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See u there. U guys have a safe drive


Yes be safe everyone.. 
show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sweet!!!


Who's ready for tomorrow


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Not me


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Not me


why not g? U didn't get a ok??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

No i just wanted to say that...lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Not me but will be in a few hours


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS i.e not ready at all..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS i.e not ready at all..


What y?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> What y?


No frames homie


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Just finish loading up.. See everyone in the morning...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS LOADED UP READY TO ROLL..
ROADRUNNER
PURPLE REINA
PUPPY LOVE
OG STYLE
GOTHAMS FINEST....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS LOADED UP READY TO ROLL..
> ROADRUNNER
> PURPLE REINA
> PUPPY LOVE
> ...


Gangsta


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Gangsta




Take a lot of pics bro. For those of us that couldn't make it.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

az71monte said:


> Take a lot of pics bro. For those of us that couldn't make it.


Sure will


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Got my two pixies finished b the homies purple 16" n trike lets do dis !!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Baloos Jungle is ready....see everyone in a bit.....


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Not ready at all dont know if 3 of our bikes are gonna make it..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Not ready at all dont know if 3 of our bikes are gonna make it..


Hours away gonna crash now gotta be up in a few hours


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Doing last minute stuff to the pedal car.... My girl is sewing the interior right now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> Doing last minute stuff to the pedal car.... My girl is sewing the interior right now


That's right stay pushing GOODTIMER. See u Tomorow morning


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank bro don't forget the shirts lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> Thank bro don't forget the shirts lol


Na I won't I pack it up already lol


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Late nigh work for art.. ttt for arts


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Done loading yolo and tigger! 
GT ventura goin to look nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Late nigh work for art.. ttt for arts


man that was a mission


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> man that was a mission


Lets get it cracking


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Hell yeah..on that 24 hr no sleep homie getting everything done rigth now..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

cant sleep....lmao


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Nah foo waiting outside my pad to get my parts nd go back to mikeys to put my bike togther..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS ON THE 99 SOUTH BOUND...


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Everythings all good for us! Were ready!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS ON THE 99 SOUTH BOUND...


Homie i go on that freeway north bound ones a week haha see u n alil homie


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

All packed up and ready to roll....see u homies in a few.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How the show


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I Heard When Topdogs Registered they were in the 130's.That Was around 9:30 when I was told.So Im thinking theres over 130.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Heard When Topdogs Registered they were in the 130's.That Was around 9:30 when I was told.So Im thinking theres over 130.


There's close to 200 bikes bad ass show bad ass bikes and pedal cars....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

All liesss......lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> There's close to 200 bikes bad ass show bad ass bikes and pedal cars....


 Nice.Wish I was There.Should Have Waited On My Surgery.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Somebody Out There Post Some Pics.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Too lazy to take pics of the other rows


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat bike did u take art


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

My 12


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Lil La Reina...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


>


 :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Still here watig for trophies


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

show was good took over 150 pics. 
click here for more pics...http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> Still here watig for trophies


La lil reina got 1st place street !!!!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS..
PURPLE REINA..1ST 16' STREET
PUPPY LOVE..3RD 16' ORIGINAL
OG STYLE..2ND 3 WHEEL STREET
GOTHAMS FINEST..2ND 20' STREET
AND WE GOT FURTHEST DISTANCE..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Pink trike took 1st 
Hello kitty took 1st 
Blue skull radical bike took 3rd
We had a good time at the show, great turnout will be there next year

So to the people who asked if nok nok placed yes we did 3-5 bikes 


NOKTURNAL BIKE CLUB TTT NOK ON TOP


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Still here watig for trophies


Did u get mine?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS..
> PURPLE REINA..1ST 16' STREET
> PUPPY LOVE..3RD 16' ORIGINAL
> OG STYLE..2ND 3 WHEEL STREET
> ...


Thanks again TOP DOGS


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any 12" bikes


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS lookt good out ther with 30+ bikes takein most members ViejitoS i. The mothafuckin house.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS..
> PURPLE REINA..1ST 16' STREET
> PUPPY LOVE..3RD 16' ORIGINAL
> OG STYLE..2ND 3 WHEEL STREET
> ...


Congrats brother. Good seeing u out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMEs pedal car place 2nd or 1st not sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES pedal car first place radical and best of show pedal car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Good times


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Good times


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES best of show
Bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Good times


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Good times


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES best of show trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT, INLAND EMPIRE N LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT DAY REPPIN 20 BIKES. ORANGE COUNTY N POMONA ChAPTERS had family problems. ALL WAS GOOD GREAT DAY, NICE WHIPS N HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME TOP DOGS N ALL COMING FROM NOR CAL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for a great show and congrats to all my goodtimers that place and took home all the best of shows trophy. Thank you uniques we be there next year for sure


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

furby714 said:


> La lil reina got 1st place street !!!!!!


Helllllll yea......thee artistics in the house


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats to al the winners. You guys all got some nice bikes out there.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> Helllllll yea......thee artistics in the house


Helll yeaa u No it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Man!!!!!I can't even describe how good the turn out was.... Thank you all for coming . Without ur support it wouldn't of been a success, we apologize for any errors n taking longer.. We will get better n faster.. Maybe all indoor next year?? Special thanks to Latin luxury for taking care of the face painting for the kids awesome job, Jojo devotions for keeping show poping on the mic, sick society music for coming out n performing giving the crowd something live to listen to, Raza style CC for taking pics of the event for the trophies, JD the trophy guy for everything you've done. N TOP DOGGS for making the drive .


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Had a great time...left Fresno at 4am got home at 12 am ling day but well worth it good see the honors and finally meet some of you there...will definatly so it again....TO THE TOP FOR UNIQUES FOR PUTTING ON A BAD ASS EVENT...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Had a great time...left Fresno at 4am got home at 12 am ling day but well worth it good see the honors and finally meet some of you there...will definatly so it again....TO THE TOP FOR UNIQUES FOR PUTTING ON A BAD ASS EVENT...


It was good to meet u and mike yesterday.....hope we can can kick it again soon....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Had a great time...left Fresno at 4am got home at 12 am ling day but well worth it good see the honors and finally meet some of you there...will definatly so it again....TO THE TOP FOR UNIQUES FOR PUTTING ON A BAD ASS EVENT...


Thanks guys for your support n making the drive


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll be there next year with 6 fully custom bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> I'll be there next year with 6 fully custom bikes :thumbsup:


We were asked to do a indoor spot for next year wut u guys think that's tight g can't wait


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We were asked to do a indoor spot for next year wut u guys think that's tight g can't wait


That would be down as long as its s big space. Yeah couldn't make it this year sold everything of my bike to start fresh n make new ones by your next show!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> That would be down as long as its s big space. Yeah couldn't make it this year sold everything of my bike to start fresh n make new ones by your next show!


Kool til next year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Just curious How did everyone like the trophies, besides the fact we ran behind n some trophies didn't get made all the way??


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Just curious How did everyone like the trophies, besides the fact we ran behind n some trophies didn't get made all the way??


Bad ass bro my daughter already put hers up on the wall..she's excited to get the one for her orange pixie...do you when you will get it out..


----------



## sherlene24 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great show everyone from uniques was helpful and thanks short dog for the help.the trophies were sick the picture really gives it a different look from other trophies.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Bad ass bro my daughter already put hers up on the wall..she's excited to get the one for her orange pixie...do you when you will get it out..


Text me 9512305110


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Was a great show,, might make it out there next year with two bikes.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> It was good to meet u and mike yesterday.....hope we can can kick it again soon....


 Good seeing you too Bro... It was a long day for me in the morning... :thumbsdown: But my son wanted to go... So Daddy had to deliver... :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Was a great show,, might make it out there next year with two bikes.


Can't say thank you enough everyone


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

sherlene24 said:


> Great show everyone from uniques was helpful and thanks short dog for the help.the trophies were sick the picture really gives it a different look from other trophies.


Thanks and hope to see u all next year


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

It was good to everyone on sunday... BS with 78 Monte 4 Life & Tops Dogs....
Shorty, just letting you know that I pick up my son's Best Engraving award from Danny... Thank you... & thank you to Danny Boy for bring it back home with you.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> Good seeing you too Bro... It was a long day for me in the morning... :thumbsdown: But my son wanted to go... So Daddy had to deliver... :thumbsup:


We gta kick it next year....this is the bike show of bike shows.....props to Uniques.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> Good seeing you too Bro... It was a long day for me in the morning... :thumbsdown: But my son wanted to go... So Daddy had to deliver... :thumbsup:


We gta kick it next year....this is the bike show of bike shows.....props to Uniques.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> It was good to everyone on sunday... BS with 78 Monte 4 Life & Tops Dogs....
> Shorty, just letting you know that I pick up my son's Best Engraving award from Danny... Thank you... & thank you to Danny Boy for bring it back home with you.... :thumbsup:


Yw thank u all for coming well try to do better next year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> We gta kick it next year....this is the bike show of bike shows.....props to Uniques.....


Thanks perro means a lot to me and UNIQUES


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> It was good to everyone on sunday... BS with 78 Monte 4 Life & Tops Dogs....
> Shorty, just letting you know that I pick up my son's Best Engraving award from Danny... Thank you... & thank you to Danny Boy for bring it back home with you.... :thumbsup:


 no problem michael


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Do u have the results on the best of's


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


> Do u have the results on the best of's


Best bike -gt edition 
Best pedal car- minie mouse 
Best trike- green with envy 
All from Good Times :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Best bike -gt edition
> Best pedal car- minie mouse
> Best trike- green with envy
> All from Good Times :thumbsup:


Congrats GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks perro means a lot to me and UNIQUES


La pura verdad loco....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> La pura verdad loco....


Shouldnt u be working


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Shouldnt u be working


Just got home...where's my chainguard


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Just got home...where's my chainguard


 so who's up for next years?? Will start planning it already maybe all indoor... Lets see


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> so who's up for next years?? Will start planning it already maybe all indoor... Lets see


Count me in....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Count me in....


Kool thanks for the support


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> so who's up for next years?? Will start planning it already maybe all indoor... Lets see


My son will be there..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> My son will be there..


That's kool .. Can't wait.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's kool .. Can't wait.


Maybe I'll take mine. Haven't showed it since '98..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> Maybe I'll take mine. Haven't showed it since '98..


Take urs bro....Baloos Jungle will be there again next year....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERES A FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Take urs bro....Baloos Jungle will be there again next year....


Got some planning to do..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


Nice Warren Wong Wheels.Where Did You Get Them?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Warren Wong Wheels.Where Did You Get Them?


Was up bro I just found the Lowrider Magazine from 1994 when your bike came out in...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Was up bro I just found the Lowrider Magazine from 1994 when your bike came out in...


Oh You Did.Thats Cool :thumbsup:.Was it When it Was Blue? It Also Came out in Street Customs.The First and Only Bike They Put in The Studio for The Layout Pics.Im Undecided if We wanna Do more to it so My Son and Grandson can start Showing again.We will see.:nicoderm:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Warren Wong Wheels.Where Did You Get Them?


 From a guy that is going to sell me his midget frame too.. He just don't know it yet....:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> From a guy that is going to sell me his midget frame too.. He just don't know it yet....:thumbsup::yes:


Damn To Late.I already Sold It.You Should Have Told Me.Maybe One Of A Kind Can Hook You Up With One.I Dont even know Why I sold it.Bored I Guess.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

By The Way One Of A Kind.Nice Pics You Posted In Here.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> By The Way One Of A Kind.Nice Pics You Posted In Here.


What up everyone sorry been trying to catch up with alot of things.. If we owe u a trophy please contact me so I can ship it 9512305118 thanks n the show was amazing


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> What up everyone sorry been trying to catch up with alot of things.. If we owe u a trophy please contact me so I can ship it 9512305118 thanks n the show was amazing


What's up bro....just wanted to say thanks for having the show...it was a good opportunity to hang out with homies and I'm glad we were able to show the bikes we did....I hope we have a bigger line up next year....but the main thing is that we had fun at the show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's up bro....just wanted to say thanks for having the show...it was a good opportunity to hang out with homies and I'm glad we were able to show the bikes we did....I hope we have a bigger line up next year....but the main thing is that we had fun at the show


 your welcome G! Thanks for coming out Iam glad u enjoyed it .. I didn't recognize who people are on lay it low I use phone ap. what club u with? N we hope to do better n next year


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> your welcome G! Thanks for coming out Iam glad u enjoyed it .. I didn't recognize who people are on lay it low I use phone ap. what club u with? N we hope to do better n next year


TEMPTATION.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> TEMPTATION.....


Ok kool my bad g.. Still not used to layitlow


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

What up everyone sorry been trying to catch up with alot of things.. If we owe u a trophy please contact me so I can ship it 9512305118 thanks n the show was amazing


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Damn To Late.I already Sold It.You Should Have Told Me.Maybe One Of A Kind Can Hook You Up With One.I Dont even know Why I sold it.Bored I Guess.


 :facepalm::thumbsdown::nono::banghead:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> :facepalm::thumbsdown::nono::banghead:


New Mexico was kool n different


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Need some help people .. Am looking for a pic of this bike from the day of my show.. If anyone has one please in box me n looking for Paul jr from good times number


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Need some help people .. Am looking for a pic of this bike from the day of my show.. If anyone has one please in box me n looking for Paul jr from good times number


this bike


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Need some help people .. Am looking for a pic of this bike from the day of my show.. If anyone has one please in box me n looking for Paul jr from good times number


WAS UP SHORTY DID YOU GET A CHANCE TO SEND OUT MY DAUGHTERS PLAQUE FOR HER 16' ORIGINAL 3RD PLACE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Need some help people .. Am looking for a pic of this bike from the day of my show.. If anyone has one please in box me n looking for Paul jr from good times number


Pm sent I'm Paul jr


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> WAS UP SHORTY DID YOU GET A CHANCE TO SEND OUT MY DAUGHTERS PLAQUE FOR HER 16' ORIGINAL 3RD PLACE..


Trying to send them all by sat g been busy


----------

